# Hello



## Jaysen (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm Jay and I am 19 years old. I haven't been on any type of forum for awhile, so this will be interesting. I enjoy writing poetry, short stories, and maybe novels. I say maybe because I feel that if you haven't completed one, you cannot say that I enjoyed it. Regardless, I have high hopes for being a published novelist and the process is thrilling. Besides writing, I am a television fanatic, avid tumblr user, and a consumer of coffee. I am a full time student, and part time barista. 

If you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask!


----------



## Boofy (Feb 21, 2015)

Oooo, part time barista neh? I make awful coffee but I drink it by the bucket load regardless ^^ 

I'm Boofy! Nice to meet you. You'll do just fine here :3 I can't wait to see some of your work posted! You'll need ten meaningful posts in order to start posting your own work as well as to change your avatar and update your signature and so on (These are achieved most easily by critiquing the work of others, they'll happily return the favour, posts to places like procrastination central don't count but you're welcome to post there for fun too)

The mentors are the guys with purple names and are very happy to help you with any writing queries you may have. Welcome to the forum Jaysen :3


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Jay. Don't drink too much coffee. You might end up looking like this :shock:

So anyway once you get ten meaningful posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works as well as being able to choose your own signature and avatar.

We also have the mentors in purple here that can help you with any writing needs you may have.

So take a look around and get to know us a little.

Welcome to the forums 

EDIT: And of course Boofy outdrew me again :lol:


----------



## Turtle Pen (Feb 21, 2015)

Wecome Jay! I'm a newbie too haha. I'm glad you have such passion for writing! It's awesome. I look forward to reading your work :3
- Turtle


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 21, 2015)

Jaysen, I like your enthusiasm, and am glad to meet you. Welcome to WF, you mentioned poetry...dare I hope we have an aspiring poet in our midst? I hang out in the poetry thread, so I will be watching for your work. This is a friendly writing community with a lot to offer. Check out the lounge, chat and get to know everyone, the writing discussion is a great place to talk and get feed back on ideas and writing dilemmas. Read and critique and challenge your prowess in one of the contests--and above all--enjoy WF! If I can assist you, please let me know....Peace always...Julia


----------



## Jaysen (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words. 

I dabble in poetry, but I'm a bigger writer of prose. However, lately I've been writing more poetry than anything else. We'll see!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Jaysen!

Ahh, to be a student again. What are you currently studying?


----------



## Jaysen (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm studying Mass Media and perhaps something in business. I haven't completely decided.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 23, 2015)

Ahh, cool. Mass media studies is always fascinating but something I could never fit into my schedule, and business is always a good choice. I take it you are a freshman?


----------

